# Guitar amp modeling



## MarkU

Here's the deal. I just moved to a snazzier hood. Being the drummer, we jam at my place. I'm converting 2 parking spaces in my garage, to my new studio. We'll sound proof it the best possible. But I know how loud it will be in reality. 

I decided I'm selling my Drum kit. And going with a Roland TDK30 electronic kit. Just so I can bring my sound level down. 

What I want to score (I think) are a couple guitar amp modelers. Which I can plug directly into my PA. So I can control everyone's level. I'll also get one for the Bass player.

The guys I jam with, get loud. We all do. It's what happens. What I'm trying to deter is that first Noise Complaint. After you get one, you've sealed your fate. Been there, done that, got the T shirt, many moons ago.

I'm not trying to break the bank. And I'll be purchasing these for my band mates. They'll stay at my place. 

So do any of you have experience with these? Good/Bad opinions? :brew2:

Also, if you know anyone looking for a Bad A drum kit. I have a DW collector Custom 1 of a kind, 7 piece. With a full rack, 10 mounted cymbals, plus a ton of other cymbals and assorted toms, snares.... :brew2:


----------



## MarkU

Let me be more specific. The guitars and bass will no longer be plugged into their amps. They'll go direct into the mixing board. So the "modeler" reproduces the sound of their fav amp.


----------



## nsterns

Line 6 makes some good products. I have a POD that works really well. I don't know about the bass as mine is for guitar. Check with harmony central website for reviews.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

Check out JAM HUB, all plug into the hub and out to PA, Guitars can use all their pedals and so forth. I have a 6 person set up and like it.....


----------



## MarkU

Just checked out the JAM HUB. It only has 1 output in 1/4". How good does that sound through a PA? I don't want to go headphones. I want to control the sound level. Will it work that way?

I have a 24/48 Behringer/ 8 bus board. I bought it new back in my gigging days (18-20 yrs ago) It doesn't have MIDI or HDMI capability. Just 1/4" and XLR.


----------



## MarkU

Well, I decided to try a different route. Instead of dropping $8-$9K on a new electric kit, and other gear. I'm investing in better sound proofing materials. Hopefully it will pan out. It made me sick to my stomach to sell my Custom DW kit. I waited many years (20+) to score one.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

I've used the Line6 PODs for both bass and guitar. I like them a lot, very versatile, and they sound good to. The newer ones have a USB digital output to direct feed a digital mixer if you have one. I have the older ones with line out analog.


----------

